# one thing after another... dealing with paraphimosis (pic)



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

soo... got home from my grandparents' 50th anniversary gathering this weekend (5 days) to find bernard no longer peeing blood but now with what i assume to be paraphimosis. i am not sure how progressed it is as i haven't ever dealt with it before, but he's acting reasonably normal and not sensitive to touching the area. it is fairly red and swollen, though. i am following the treatment regimen on ratguide (olive oil & advil), but does anyone else have any suggestions as to how i can help him out more? if i can't clear it up at home i will take him to my vet since she is finally back from summer vacation.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How is he now?

I wonder if your boy had a penis plug which caused the UTI which caused the paraphimosis?

I have used sugar, metacam, there's even people who gently apply cold packs around the area. Is he in pain, licking it alot?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

he's not really better or worse today, still looks the same.

he's only 9 or so months old, still fully mobile, i checked for any residue of a plug when he first had the uti and it was completely clean, even for the days following that.

he's obviously sore around the area but he's still acting completely normal, came out of his bed right away when i called him and threw himself out of the cage as soon as i opened the door. i've been putting olive oil on it every few hours and he does squeak a bit when i touch it but not too serious. i'll get him some infant advil today since my old stuff went bad :-\


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It would be better to see if you can get KY Jelly instead.

Yeah get that ibu into him ASAP, hopefully it brings the swelling and pain down so you can start "wheedling" him back inside.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

uugh... my mom just left to pick me up the advil, i didn't even think of that. if the oil doesn't help, i'll see if i can get some.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

sigh so she accidentally got me tylenol instead of advil. : i have some offbrand 200mg tablets laying around so i'll have to crush them up in some water :/


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ahaha, well, we got the bugger back in its place, so to speak. it wasn't going anywhere, so i oiled him up and did it manually. i rolled it between my thumb and index finger and it slid right back in. he peed as soon as i put him back in the cage... that must have been mighty uncomfortable.  i gave him some of the crushed up motrin concoction and some clean paper towels to rest on. thank you shelagh!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yay!!! for wheedling the little man back to where he should be  

Paraphimosis always makes me nervous. You are so sure there's no way its going to go back, and then what the heck are you doing to do?? LOLOL


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah... no kidding LOL. when i read on ratguide that sometimes they have to make an incision to get it back in, my face was like 

glad we didn't have to resort to that though lol


----------

